# RIP Kevin Choate Sensei



## Brian King (Dec 1, 2012)

With a sad heart, I just learned of Kevin Choates unexpected passing. We send our heart-felt condolences to all of Kevins family and friends. RIP brother. Kevin was a joy to work with, a long time Aikido master and a very good Systema instructor. I will miss the work, the discussions, the honest laughter and bruising shared. He will be remembered in many various martial art communities around the world and made a positive difference in many lives. 


Brian and Cathy


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2012)

.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Dec 2, 2012)

.


----------



## granfire (Dec 2, 2012)

.


----------

